# We all know what SERMS are, but what about SARMS?



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.sarmsinfo.com/

Selective androgen receptor modulator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






This image is off the site where their sold.


Comparison to testosterone

Currently used androgens for male hormone replacement therapy are typically injectable or skin delivery formulations of testosterone or testosterone esters. Injectable forms of testosterone esters (such as testosterone enanthate, propionate, or cypionate) produce undesirable fluctuations in testosterone blood levels, with overly high levels shortly after injection and overly low afterward. Skin patches do provide a better blood level profile of testosterone, but skin irritation and daily application still limit their usefulness. Oral androgens are not currently used due to concerns about liver toxicity.

*SARMs provide the opportunity to design molecules that can be delivered orally, but that selectively target the androgen receptors in different tissues differently. The goal of research in this area is to allow a customized response: Tissues that are the target of the therapy will respond as they would to testosterone; other tissues where undesirable side-effects are produced will not.*

*None of the SARMs yet developed are truly selective for anabolic effects in muscle or bone tissues without producing any androgenic effects in tissues such as the prostate gland, however several non-steroidal androgens show a ratio of anabolic to androgenic effects of greater than 3:1 and up to as much as 10:1, compared to testosterone, which has a ratio of 1:1.*[2][3][4]

This suggests that, while SARMs are likely to show some virilizing effects when used at high doses (e.g., use by bodybuilders), at lower therapeutic doses they may well be effectively selective for anabolic effects, which will be important if SARMs are to have clinical application in the treatment of osteoporosis in women. *One substantial advantage of even the first-generation SARMs developed to date is that they are all orally active without causing liver damage*, whereas most anabolic steroids are not active orally and must be injected, and those anabolic steroids that are orally active tend to cause dose-dependent liver damage, which can become life-threatening with excessive use. Research is continuing into more potent and selective SARMs, as well as optimising characteristics such as oral bioavailability and increased half-life in vivo, and seeing as the first tissue-selective SARMs were only demonstrated in 2003, the compounds tested so far represent only the first generation of SARMs and future development may produce more selective agents compared to those available at present.[5][6][7]
[edit]Selectivity in men
For example, if the target is bone growth in elderly men with osteopenia or osteoporosis, but with no overt signs of hypogonadism, a SARM targeting bone and muscle tissue but with lesser activity on the prostate or testes would be more desirable.[8]

--Are SARMS are superior to test? It comes in 10mg/ml Oral Liquid. Has anyone ever heard of these?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 10, 2012)

For most of my friends testosterone destroys acne! I went from having like 40 pimples on the body to like...2 in 3 weeks on test. Skin gets really oily though. And as for virilization...that doesn't sound like an undesirable effect to me! Anyone have first hand experience with these?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2012)

*Osta Rx - Coming Soon*


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 10, 2012)

I just noticed that on your website this morning! Any idea when it'll be available?


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 10, 2012)

i'd like to know too!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep I'm interested as well. Like I said on another board, IML puts out solid products so this one should be damn good. 

(No I will mention the name of the board....)


----------



## njc (Feb 10, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> For most of my friends testosterone destroys acne! I went from having like 40 pimples on the body to like...2 in 3 weeks on test. Skin gets really oily though. And as for virilization...that doesn't sound like an undesirable effect to me! Anyone have first hand experience with these?


 
You and your friends are mutants


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I just noticed that on your website this morning! Any idea when it'll be available?


6-7 weeks

This is going to be very female and PCT friendly.


----------



## SFW (Feb 10, 2012)

These sarms really work? so id be able to have full hpta function and still have results like im on at least 250/wk?


----------



## squigader (Feb 10, 2012)

Are SARMS really available now? It sounds like the ultimate form of AAS if it's simply stimulating muscular growth through an oral with no liver toxicity and no androgenicity


----------



## squigader (Feb 10, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> For most of my friends testosterone destroys acne! I went from having like 40 pimples on the body to like...2 in 3 weeks on test. Skin gets really oily though. And as for virilization...that doesn't sound like an undesirable effect to me! Anyone have first hand experience with these?



What??? I don't even? That's impossible?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea I don't quite understand it either. My face gets really really oily. So much so that I wash it and within minutes it's oily again. In spite of that though, actual pimples just vanish. My buddy just got on cycle 3 weeks ago he's doing test and anadrol and his skin got beyond clear. One thing that does give me acne is clomid though. Nolva doesn't, but a PCT with clomid brings it on bad.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok I've done a little more research on SARMs. 

From what I'm reading, SARMS could be the new PCT. The numerous logs I've read through online all say about the same thing; SARMs wont give you the raw size and strength that injectable AAS will. But they will keep you highly anabolic, with very little to zero androgenic sides, along with very little to zero liver toxicity.(The shutdown of your HTPA still seems to be inconclusive) Seemingly, being the perfect 'bridge' between heavy AAS cycles. Another plus is there are no shots. Its an oral liquid consumed at approx 1 ml per dose. But of course, there are no long term studies. Someone even compared it to being just as big as the 1952 invention of Dbol, hah.

We will just have to wait and see logs from our own Imag members when the store acquires  IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

*GTx, Inc. Announces Positive Clinical Results and Development Plans for Ostarine*

PRNewswire-FirstCall
Sept. 7 05

GTx,  The Men's Health Biotech Company, announced today that results  from its  Phase I clinical trials for ostarine, its second selective  androgen  receptor modulator (SARM), were consistent with anabolic  activity  without evidence of unwanted androgenic side effects on  prostate and  skin sebaceous glands. GTx intends to begin a Phase II  clinical trial of  ostarine for the treatment of muscle wasting  associated with burns  during the fourth quarter of 2005.

"We are excited with the  outcome of our Phase I clinical trials of  ostarine. Now that ostarine is  poised to enter Phase II clinical  trials, it becomes our lead SARM  compound," said Mitchell Steiner, MD,  chief executive officer of GTx.

"Results  from our recently completed multiple-ascending dose clinical  trial have  allowed us to pick doses of ostarine to advance into Phase  II clinical  trials. We have also zeroed in on developing ostarine for  muscle wasting  associated with an acute condition, burns, for which we  believe  ostarine fills an unmet medical need and which may provide us  with an  efficient path to market.

We remain excited by other, broader  market possibilities for ostarine,  such as muscle wasting associated  with andropause, and we intend to  initiate a second Phase II clinical  trial of ostarine for this  indication in the first half of 2006."

About Ostarine

Ostarine  is a non-steroidal, oral SARM, all rights to which are held by  GTx. GTx  believes that ostarine has the potential to treat muscle  wasting  associated with chronic conditions, such as end-stage renal  disease,  frailty and andropause, as well as muscle wasting associated  with acute  conditions, such as burns.

Ostarine is the second SARM that GTx  has brought from discovery into  clinical trials. GTx also discovered  andarine, a SARM that GTx and its  collaborator, Johnson & Johnson's  subsidiary, Ortho Biotech  Products L.P., are developing to treat cancer  cachexia.

Planned Phase II Clinical Trials for Ostarine

GTx  plans to initiate Phase II clinical trials of ostarine first for  muscle  wasting associated with burns because acute indications have a   relatively expeditious and defined clinical development and regulatory   pathway. Burn patients are hypermetabolic and lose significant lean body   weight, which adversely affects their healing and recovery.

GTx  expects to begin its Phase II clinical trial of ostarine for muscle   wasting associated with burns in the fourth quarter of 2005. Studies   have already established proof-of-concept for the use of anabolic agents   in the treatment of burns. Because ostarine has a long half life (24   hours) and provides levels of circulating androgens unattainable with   anabolic steroidal agents, GTx believes that this selective, potent,   non-steroidal anabolic agent would be an important step forward in the   treatment of burn patients.

"We believe that the treatment of  burn patients represents an excellent  first path for GTx to pursue for  ostarine," said Dr. Steiner. "A  powerful anabolic agent without unwanted  steroidal side effects could  help speed the recovery of burn victims.  For GTx, the treatment of burn  patients offers a relatively expeditious  route to market for its lead  SARM."

GTx plans to continue  clinical development of ostarine for chronic  muscle wasting due to low  testosterone in aging men (a condition also  known as andropause).  Between 30 and 60 years of age, men on average  gain a pound of fat and  lose a half pound of muscle, and muscle loss  accelerates after age 60.  This loss of muscle mass can lead to frailty  and loss of independence.  GTx plans to initiate Phase II clinical  testing for the treatment of  andropause during the first half of 2006.

About Ostarine's Phase I Multiple Ascending Dose Clinical Trial Results

The  Phase I multiple-ascending dose clinical trial evaluated the  safety,  tolerability and specific pharmacodynamic characteristics of  ostarine in  a double-blind, placebo-controlled study in 48 healthy male  volunteers,  18-45 years of age, and 12 elderly males with truncal  obesity, who  averaged 68 years of age.

Safety and pharmacodynamic measurements  were taken at the beginning of  the study and after 14 days of daily  oral dosing. These measurements  included routine blood chemistry and  hematology, sex hormones and  gonadotropins, serum prostate specific  antigen, metabolic markers of  bone and muscle, cutaneous sebum analysis  and DEXA scanning for body  composition.

Ostarine is designed to  have anabolic building activity without  unwanted androgenic side effects  on prostate and skin sebaceous glands.  Overall, clinical laboratory  values and hormonal effects determined  from the study were consistent  with anabolic activity. Comparisons of  DEXA assessments from the  beginning of the study to DEXA assessments  after 14 days showed positive  changes in body composition, with lean  body mass and fat mass in study  patients moving in a direction  consistent with anabolic activity.

Based  on other tests, ostarine did not appear to have unwanted side  effects  on the prostate or the skin. GTx believes that these  observations  support the potential ability of ostarine to selectively  modulate  androgen receptors in a tissue-specific manner.

There were no  drug-related serious adverse events related to ostarine  in the clinical  trial. Doses that were found to be safe in this study  were selected to  enter Phase II testing later this year.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

*GTX Inc. Starts Ostarine Mid-Stage Trial
*
AP
May 15, 2006
Chron.com

MEMPHIS,  Tenn. — Biotech company GTX Zoek Inc. said Monday it has  initiated a  mid-stage trial of ostarine Zoek for the treatment of  osteoporosis.

Neo-androgeen

The  trial will evaluate the drug's safety and its ability to build  muscle  and promote bone in 120 elderly men and postmenopausal women.

Ostarine,  a first-in-class drug, is a selective androgen receptor  modulator, or  SARM. Zoek In preclinical trials, ostarine distinguished  itself from  current osteoporosis drugs which only treat bone loss by  also increasing  muscle.

Mitchell S. Steiner, Zoek chief executive of GTX, said  "The clinical  data will determine ostarine's novel anabolic effects and  tissue  selectivity. These data will support further development of  ostarine  for acute muscle-wasting indications such as cancer, end-stage  renal  disease, or burn-injury wasting conditions, and for chronic  indications  such as osteoporosis and age-related frailty."

The company, which has all rights to ostarine, expects to report clinical data in the second half of the year.

GTX  develops therapeutics for cancer and serious conditions related to   men's health. Shares rose 65 cents, or 7.6 percent, to $9.20 on the   Nasdaq.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

*GTx Announces  That Ostarine Achieved Primary Endpoint  Of Lean Body Mass And A  Secondary Endpoint Of Improved Functional  Performance*

GTx, Inc.
09 Dec 2006

GTX,  the Men's Health Biotech Company, today announced that ostarine, a   first-in-class selective androgen receptor modulator (SARM), met its   primary endpoint in a Phase II proof of concept double blind,   randomized, placebo controlled clinical trial in 120 subjects (60   elderly men and 60 postmenopausal women).

Without a prescribed  diet or exercise regimen, all subjects treated  with ostarine had a dose  dependent increase in total lean body mass  (muscle), with the 3 mg  cohort achieving an increase of 1.3 kg compared  to baseline and 1.4 kg  compared to placebo (p<0.001) after three  months of treatment.

Treatment  with ostarine also resulted in a dose dependent improvement  in  functional performance measured by a stair climb test, with the 3 mg   cohort achieving a clinically significant improvement in both speed   (p=0.006) and power (p=0.005).

Ostarine continued to demonstrate a  favorable safety profile, with no  serious adverse events reported.  Ostarine also exhibited tissue  selectivity with beneficial effects on  lean body mass and performance  and with no apparent change in  measurements for serum PSA (prostate),  sebum production (skin and hair),  or serum LH (pituitary) compared to  placebo.

The Phase II  clinical trial evaluated four doses of ostarine (0.1 mg,  0.3 mg, 1 mg,  and 3 mg) versus placebo for three months in 60 elderly  men (average age  66 years) and 60 postmenopausal women (average age 63  years). The trial  was conducted in five clinical sites in the United  Kingdom and Germany.

A summary of the topline data is as follows:

--  Among females (n=56), ostarine treatment resulted in a dose  dependent  increase in LBM with the 3 mg dose having an increase of 1.7  kg compared  to baseline and an increase of 1.4 kg compared to placebo  (p=0.02).

--  Among males (n=58), treatment with a 1 mg dose of ostarine resulted  in a  LBM increase of 0.7 kg compared to baseline and an increase of 1.2  kg  compared to placebo (p=0.03), and treatment with a 3 mg dose of  ostarine  resulted in an increase of 1.0 kg compared to baseline and an  increase  of 1.4 kg compared to placebo (p=0.005).

-- Total tissue percent  fat decreased compared to placebo in a dose  dependent fashion and  achieved statistical significance at the 1 mg  dose (p=0.02) and 3 mg  dose (p=0.006) of ostarine.

Total fat mass was lower in subjects  receiving either the 3 mg or 1 mg  ostarine dose, although not at a  statistically significant level (p =  0.08 for both doses). For subjects  receiving the 3 mg ostarine dose,  total fat on average declined 0.6 kg  compared to placebo.

The site of fat loss differed among male and  female subjects, with  males losing fat primarily from the trunk and  abdomen, and females  losing fat primarily from the thighs and legs.

--  In this short trial, ostarine had no apparent effect on bone mineral   density, and bone turnover markers results were mixed. In preclinical  in  vitro and in vivo models, ostarine demonstrated both anabolic and   antiresorptive activity on bone. A longer clinical study is necessary to   demonstrate the actual effects of ostarine on bone.

-- Ostarine continued to demonstrate a favorable safety profile, with no serious adverse events reported.

--  At the end of three months, no subject had clinically meaningful  levels  in liver enzyme tests. However, one female discontinued the  study per  protocol due to elevated liver enzymes which returned to  baseline.

--  Ostarine treatment resulted in a dose dependent decrease in both LDL   and HDL cholesterol levels, with the average LDL/HDL ratio for all  doses  tested remaining in the low cardiovascular risk category.

--  Ostarine treatment resulted in no apparent effect on serum PSA   (prostate), sebum production (skin and hair), or serum LH (pituitary).


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

squigader said:


> Are SARMS really available now?



they are via research chem sites, IronMagLabs will be the FIRST legit supplement company to come out with a SARM in capsule form, and like all of our products it will be the real deal!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

*i can haz Osta Rx?*​


----------



## 0612Legend (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to say I look foward to trying this stuff out between cycles.


----------



## squigader (Mar 2, 2012)

Prince said:


> they are via research chem sites, IronMagLabs will be the FIRST legit supplement company to come out with a SARM in capsule form, and like all of our products it will be the real deal!



I would love to give it a run when it comes out... I await your product eagerly, Prince. Can't wait for a log!


----------

